# Visa type for partners



## khivishta (Mar 8, 2018)

I am from Mauritius . My boyfriend is Italian . We are both studying currently in Nanjing China . Afterwards we both want to move to Italy and stay together.

I would like to ask what are the requirements for me to obtain a visa there and what are the procedures to obtain the visa? Also what type of Visa can I get and how normally do they assess if we are qualified stable partners in case of thinking of going for a visa based on partnership?


Thank you in advance .


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Your partnership won't be assessed if you are applying for a visa on your own. If you are a same-sex couple, you would have to be already married before you arrive in Italy and then you could be recognized as being in a civil union. If you're an opposite sex couple, the only option is marriage or an individual visa for you.


----------

